# Manic Panic dye - How to?



## preciouscharm (Jul 26, 2009)

Thinking about getting this and doing red peek a boo highlights. Is there anything else I need besides the dye and can I use to straight out of the container?

Also I have black hair and dont want to bleach it, I dont want the color to be AS vibrant anyways, will it work? And does anyone have tips on doing peek a boo highlights on yourself?

Thanks!


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Jul 26, 2009)

no, if you have black hair and you're using a vegetable dye like manic panic it will not lighten your hair at all and therefore the colour will not show up. if you put the red dye over your hair now it won't do anything, except maybe you'll get a tint of red in sunlight. you're gonna need to lighten it first im afraid


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 26, 2009)

it wont really work on black hair. it might give you a reddish shine but thats about it. In order to get red you 100% need to bleach it. You dont need to bleach it super light, but you absoluetly need to lift some of the colour. MAnic panic is an vegetable based dye, so it def. will not sover the black straight up.

and yes, you can use it right out of the jar. FYI special effects dye is MUCH better than manic panic and they also have very nice reds. But again, youd need to lighten your hair.


----------



## revoltofagirl (Jul 26, 2009)

as everyone's said you need to lighten your hair for the color to show up. and I agree, special effects is a much better dye but manic panic isn't too bad (if that's all you have around you). just don't get the beyond the zone color jams... they will wash out in like a DAY. not worth it!


----------



## Cherrymint (Jul 26, 2009)

I've used Manic Panic dye many times but as mentioned above you would need to lighten the hair first for it to show up it's true to life color. I looove their *Vampire Red* dye(my #1!!) on black hair and also *Pillarbox Red * dye(it's a bit bright). There is a How to on the Manic Panic website! How To Use MANIC PANIC Hair Color
I would recommed you go get those highlights done professionally since it would be safer that way because unless you know exactly what you are doing it will not end up pretty!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It depends on your hair "virginity" as in do you straighten it, do you blow dry it, have you done any previous chemical treatments to it (dyed, bleached, permed, etc.) and what color and texture your hair is. I wouldn't recommend you experiment on your own _precious precious _hair...haha.


----------



## Meisje (Aug 12, 2009)

I have blonde hair, and I can't even get results with Manic Panic unless I pre-lighten.


----------



## stephlovesmac (Aug 14, 2009)

I have used Manic Panic on hair extensions before. I had to bleach the hair out completely before applying the colour. I don't think it would show up very well with black hair. That being said, it sounds like you want something less vibrant anyway, I'm just not sure how well it will show up.

My suggestion for you is that if you do decide to use the dye make sure you use TWO sets of gloves. It's a [email protected]#! to get off once you've got it on your hands.


----------

